# It's FRYDAY!!!



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Going to a friends engagement party tonight at their new house.

Tomorrow i'm avoiding some people, so I have to think of something covert to do.

tra la laa.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm not raining on your Friday but I have grown to hate Friday's since I am no longer employed.  It changes your perspective, you know there will not be a call for an interview the entire weekend, sending out resumes will fall on deaf e-mail systems until Monday and will then probably be looked at as an annoyance first thing Monday morning.  

Oh well!  Party on Dude!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Friday is auction day across the road from my house!  


No camera gear today but there was a quad bike going cheap and a Mercedes that didn't sell!


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

I have an arts festival this weekend, two-day event. I love this particular one, not only because we always seem to have great weather but because they let you load in on Friday afternoons. :cheer: Even having just the tent set up and your stuff already there sure takes the trauma off of charging out the door early Saturday am. :thumbup: 

Somehow I'll weave laundry, store runs, and hopefully film developing in between booth-sitting.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a wedding this weekend...Free alcohol always works for me....


----------



## Alison (Oct 14, 2005)

Saturday: Class in the morning, working in the afternoon (thankfully that's rare with my new job). Aubrey has two photo shoots, a senior portrait and a family portrait. Though with the weather forecast it looks like those might be postponed! 

Sunday: I have two papers/presentations to work on *glances down at ticker and thinks graduation can't come soon enough!* and Aubrey has a wedding shoot. In the afternoon if it clears up we might take a drive northward to see some colors. Probably painting the nursery and doing some other domestic stuff. 

The boys are with their Dad this weekend, it will be QUIET around here (and we'll be lonely   )


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

It's funny, I'm looking at some of the photos people post and some of them are awful...blurry, just do nothing, very generic.  And everyone post how great they are.   I guess I'd rather not say anything if I have nothing nice to say, but I don't understand why some of the people would give these pics a thumbs up.  I have also seen some extrodinary photos here, deserving a thumbs up.  It seems that feedback here won't count for much....I hope I'm wrong..


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's funny, I'm looking at some of the photos people post and some of them are awful...blurry, just do nothing, very generic.  And everyone post how great they are.   I guess I'd rather not say anything if I have nothing nice to say, but I don't understand why some of the people would give these pics a thumbs up.  I have also seen some extrodinary photos here, deserving a thumbs up.  It seems that feedback here won't count for much....I hope I'm wrong..




ever heard the saying "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder"?


----------



## Alison (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's funny, I'm looking at some of the photos people post and some of them are awful...blurry, just do nothing, very generic.  And everyone post how great they are.   I guess I'd rather not say anything if I have nothing nice to say, but I don't understand why some of the people would give these pics a thumbs up.  I have also seen some extrodinary photos here, deserving a thumbs up.  It seems that feedback here won't count for much....I hope I'm wrong..



What does this have to do with Happy Friday? :scratch:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with Happy Friday? :scratch:




yeah i dont get it either. random.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 14, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with Happy Friday? :scratch:


 
You need to understand, there are no bones in ice cream.


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's funny, I'm looking at some of the photos people post and some of them are awful...blurry, just do nothing, very generic. And everyone post how great they are. I guess I'd rather not say anything if I have nothing nice to say, but I don't understand why some of the people would give these pics a thumbs up. I have also seen some extrodinary photos here, deserving a thumbs up. It seems that feedback here won't count for much....I hope I'm wrong..


 
Wrong thread jackass.

I do agree though sometimes.

I just don't say anything.

Infact it's usually better that I don't say anything evaarrr.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's funny, I'm looking at some of the photos people post and some of them are awful...blurry, just do nothing, very generic.  And everyone post how great they are.   I guess I'd rather not say anything if I have nothing nice to say, but I don't understand why some of the people would give these pics a thumbs up.  I have also seen some extrodinary photos here, deserving a thumbs up.  It seems that feedback here won't count for much....I hope I'm wrong..



A good post for the Random Thought Thread???  :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's funny, I'm looking at some of the photos people post and some of them are awful...blurry, just do nothing, very generic. And everyone post how great they are. I guess I'd rather not say anything if I have nothing nice to say, but I don't understand why some of the people would give these pics a thumbs up. I have also seen some extrodinary photos here, deserving a thumbs up. It seems that feedback here won't count for much....I hope I'm wrong..


 
what is it you expect from this site? 

there are many beginners that are here to learn the art of photography and will only get better by posting there images for constructive feedback. you may not see many of them in the critique section for fear of being slammed; they're simply not prepared for that yet. they post what they feel is their good work in other galleries and hope you feel equally pleased. if you don't, offer up a way to help them...don't complain that some work submitted fails to meet your expectations......help them achieve their goals! on the flip side, you will have the pleasure of viewing some of the most stunning images to be found - on this site! enjoy!!!!

sorry for the response in this thread, had to speak up


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's funny, I'm looking at some of the photos people post and some of them are awful...blurry, just do nothing, very generic. And everyone post how great they are. I guess I'd rather not say anything if I have nothing nice to say, but I don't understand why some of the people would give these pics a thumbs up. I have also seen some extrodinary photos here, deserving a thumbs up. It seems that feedback here won't count for much....I hope I'm wrong..


 You shouldn't puke on the Happy Friday thread. :meh: That is so wrong.


----------



## doenoe (Oct 14, 2005)

ok....i just read i have to become a member of some clique, click, klick or whatever. So thats the first thing i have to do. Havent got any plans for tonite. Going to see a friend tomorow and sunday my parents, bro, sis in law, cousin and i will be carting, lasergaming and eating..............so its gonna be a nice weekend


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ever heard the saying "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder"?


 
your absolutley right, and I'm one for looking for beauty in anything, but these are blurry flat snapshots...


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You shouldn't puke on the Happy Friday thread. :meh: That is so wrong.


 
I'm sorry, your right....  No more talk of it.....Think of free drinks at happy hour...


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2005)

On my to do list for this weekend: 

1) Try not to be annoyed all to hell by rude people
2) Work, work, friggin work some more


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Wrong thread jackass.
> 
> I do agree though sometimes.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, it won't happen ever again...For the record, jackass is a little harsh....I will learn the rules, again so sorry....


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> your absolutley right, and I'm one for looking for beauty in anything, but these are blurry flat snapshots...




true story:

I once rode my bike down an old dirt path that lead to a small airport near my home. I did this event every day for the better part of my childhood. Every so often, people would go into those woods and throw things away, they have been doing so for the past 100 years.
On one particular day, I rode my bike down the dirt trail, kicking up dust and acting like a typical kid. I came sliding to a halt as I spotted something shiny covered in dirt and half buried. I dug it out, cleaned it off, and realized it was a bottle of coke. empty of course, but the coke label was like nothing i had seen before...needless to say, i took it to an antique guy here, and got 50 bucks for it. turn of the century.

moral of the story?

One mans trash, is another mans treasure.

One mans blurry snapshot is another mans work of priceless art. 

We are not led by the memories in our minds, but rather the memories on paper and when our minds fail, we will have the blurry snapshot to remind us of better times and long lost friends.

NEVER ever say anything is JUST "something".


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what is it you expect from this site?
> 
> there are many beginners that are here to learn the art of photography and will only get better by posting there images for constructive feedback. you may not see many of them in the critique section for fear of being slammed; they're simply not prepared for that yet. they post what they feel is their good work in other galleries and hope you feel equally pleased. if you don't, offer up a way to help them...don't complain that some work submitted fails to meet your expectations......help them achieve their goals! on the flip side, you will have the pleasure of viewing some of the most stunning images to be found - on this site! enjoy!!!!
> 
> sorry for the response in this thread, had to speak up


 

I was looking for feedback like this...I got slammed almost immediatley so I understand.


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry for being harsh.

It's my internet persona.

It's kind-off like my shtick.

No harm meant.

Just think of me as a useless old fatman projecting his insecurities onto faceless internet personalities.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 14, 2005)

mmmmm free alcolohl.... i have weeddding tooo tomorrow.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> I'm not raining on your Friday but I have grown to hate Friday's since I am no longer employed. It changes your perspective, you know there will not be a call for an interview the entire weekend, sending out resumes will fall on deaf e-mail systems until Monday and will then probably be looked at as an annoyance first thing Monday morning.
> 
> Oh well! Party on Dude!


 
I wish you good luck in your job search......Hang in there, you will get a call....


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I wish you good luck in your job search......Hang in there, you will get a call....


 
Hey thanks!!!  Everyone else in their little "clicks" just ignored my little cry for attention.


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Hey thanks!!! Everyone else in their little "clicks" just ignored my little cry for attention.


 Nah, we just figured you were whining so we chose to ignore you. 



Kidding!!! Unemployment sucks, I know from personal experience. All you can do is what you're doing; hang in there and keep plugging away till you finally get that call. :hug::


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Hey thanks!!! Everyone else in their little "clicks" just ignored my little cry for attention.


 
I once was unemployed myself.....so I understand.  What field are you in?  I found that sending my resume to friends for critisism helped me so much.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2005)

Nothing big planned for the weekend. The usual Margarita Madness tonight although I'm thinking we might have a little wine instead since I'm pretty sure tequila is out of the question for last weekends drunkards.  I'm going to give Malachite his birthday present tonight even though his birthday isn't until next week... I want him to be able to play with it this weekend.  :mrgreen:  We originally had planned on a day trip to the Salton Sea for Saturday but it's the busy season out there and we're just not into trying to scout a place out for photo ops with big crowds in the way. My studio gear is coming back from the friend that borrowed/stored it so we'll probably set some of it up in the living room and play with that instead. Aside from that, I'm pretty sure we'll just be hangin out, relaxing and getting ready for next week. If it doesn't rain, maybe we'll go on a motorcycle ride.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for being harsh.
> 
> It's my internet persona.
> 
> ...


 
It's ok, I don't know everyone's internet persona just yet.  and your not a useless old fatman.....:hug::


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's ok, I don't know everyone's internet persona just yet. and your not a useless old fatman.....:hug::


 
be careful who you hug around here...no telling what you could pick up, especially from a useless old fatman :mrgreen:


----------



## toruonu (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I'm going to the woods tomorrow morning before sunrise  Hope to spot some wildlife again and then take a quick nap as I have to work through the night between saturday and sunday :/


----------



## panzershreck (Oct 14, 2005)

i'm happy because yesterday a new lens + a thermometer (so i can finally develop some film) came in, in addition to a new issue of National Geographic in the mail, plus all my midterms just finished up thursday, and it's in the mid-70's this weekend, and i just had a piece of pizza

i'm expecting the **** to hit the fan come monday if nothing bad happens


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I once was unemployed myself.....so I understand. What field are you in? I found that sending my resume to friends for critisism helped me so much.


 
Computers.  I send it to almost everyone willing to take a look.  They all say it is very good.  But doesn't seem good enough to get the interveiw yet.  

I know, I was whining but I did post a thread months ago when I first lost my job (got a contract for a few months shortly after then that ended) and everyone was VERY supportive!  Thanks all!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 14, 2005)

Saturday I hope to get to ski park and do some shooting. Sunday my Uncle Bob is flying in for Kentucky for a week and haft stay. The whole family is going to dinner Sunday night. 

 I am taking Monday and Tuesday off. We are going to drive down to Key West and then fly by seaplane down to Dry Tortugas NP - Fort Jefferson. It is where Dr Mudd was imprisoned.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2005)

Oooh Jeff... the Keys.... I wanna go.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's ok, I don't know everyone's internet persona just yet. and your not a useless old fatman.....:hug::


 
Yes he is!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> be careful who you hug around here...no telling what you could pick up, especially from a useless old fatman :mrgreen:


 
But he's just cuddley.....:blushing:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> But he's just cuddley.....:blushing:



Yeah... that's what you think.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> But he's just cuddley.....:blushing:


 
you're on your own...don't say i didn't warn ya when you start itching and stuff starts falling off


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> But he's just cuddley.....:blushing:


 
Hmmm, like a Porcupine maybe!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Yeah... that's what you think.


 
:heart: :heart:


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> :heart: :heart:


 This gushing is for Bace? And you're saying Bace is cuddly? 

Check it, Paul. Another internet s.c.o.r.e and you didn't even have to pretend to work at it!


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> *i'm happy because yesterday a new lens + a thermometer (so i can finally develop some film) came in, in addition to a new issue of National Geographic in the mail, plus all my midterms just finished up thursday, and it's in the mid-70's this weekend, and i just had a piece of pizza*
> 
> i'm expecting the **** to hit the fan come monday if nothing bad happens


  So far this is the best sentence in this entire thread! :thumbup:


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> This gushing is for Bace? And you're saying Bace is cuddly?
> 
> Check it, Paul. Another internet s.c.o.r.e and you didn't even have to pretend to work at it!


 
Holy crap I thought she was talking bout someone else.

Do you think I should break it to her that I'm actually a rather handsome young man with crazy Ninja Skills?


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Holy crap I thought she was talking bout someone else.
> 
> Do you think I should break it to her that I'm actually a rather handsome young man with crazy Ninja Skills?


Hey, you got her this far. How you play it now is totally your call.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Holy crap I thought she was talking bout someone else.
> 
> Do you think I should break it to her that I'm actually a rather handsome young man with crazy Ninja Skills?


 
Hubba Hubba!   :heart:


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Hubba Hubba!  :heart:


 
Settle down and take a number hunny.

There's also a hieght requirement for this ride....you must have legs...that work.

And you must atleast LOOK like a woman.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Settle down and take a number hunny.
> 
> There's also a hieght requirement for this ride....you must have legs...that work.
> 
> And you must atleast LOOK like a woman.




oooh that means littleman is in the running too!!!!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Settle down and take a number hunny.
> 
> There's also a hieght requirement for this ride....you must have legs...that work.
> 
> And you must atleast LOOK like a woman.


 
I'm 5'4'  and yes I look like a woman.  Just lost 38 pounds and feeling super actually....


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I'm 5'4'  and yes I look like a woman.  Just lost 38 pounds and feeling super actually....




a couple more inches shorter and you could be a hobbit!!!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> a couple more inches shorter and you could be a hobbit!!!


 
Nah, I don't have big enough feet, :lmao:


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok. Look, stop hitting on me on the internet.

I'm glad you're feeling better. I just gained 150lbs and I just farted.

How's that for hotness?


----------



## doenoe (Oct 14, 2005)

wow, you are really working her, arent ya


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Ok. Look, stop hitting on me on the internet.
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better. I just gained 150lbs and I just farted.
> 
> How's that for hotness?


 

:lmao: :lmao: you still get a hug...:hug:: but fine, I will have to accept that you just want to be friends....


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Darlin, I'm extremely superficial. Post a picture of yourself and I might consider breakin you of a piece of this, ya know?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Darlin, I'm extremely superficial. Post a picture of yourself and I might consider breakin you of a piece of this, ya know?




make sure to break off the crusty end for her bace!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2005)

Damn you two are rank. :lmao:


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oooh that means littleman is in the running too!!!!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Darlin, I'm extremely superficial. Post a picture of yourself and I might consider breakin you of a piece of this, ya know?


 
 I'm going to the wedding tomorrow night, I'll get a pic of me all decked out....


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> make sure to break off the crusty end for her bace!!!


 
:x :lmao:


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I'm going to the wedding tomorrow night, I'll get a pic of me all decked out....


 And we can't wait to see it. You'll look fabulous, I'm sure.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

How bout a pic of you??


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> How bout a pic of you??




i think we should start an all new brand new, super duper self portrait thread.


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i think we should start an all new brand new, super duper self portrait thread.


 Don't you have a pic of Bace, Matt? :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i think we should start an all new brand new, super duper self portrait thread.



:shock: I don't think she needs to see THAT part of you!  :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Don't you have a pic of Bace, Matt? :mrgreen:



sure do!!!! here it is!!!!








hahahaha


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

He looks like he's having a good time at his little party. 

Such a nice cuddly boy. :sillysmi:


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

BAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAhAHAHAHAHH

Jesus, that picture is never gonna get old.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

See he doesn't look like a fatman to me....:lmao:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

If that is really you, your actually kinda good looking...


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAhAHAHAHAHH
> 
> Jesus, that picture is never gonna get old.


 I wouldn't sweat it, Paul. I fear nothing is going to dissuade the little miss at this point.


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> If that is really you, your actually kinda good looking...


 
Thanks.

It's an old picture.

*cries*


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

No up to date photos?


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Holy crap. I'm kidding.

That's about a year old.

I'm not fat. I'm actually quite handsome and young.

Can you stop hitting on me now please, you're making me blush.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> you're making me blush.



i thought that was from the rash?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I'm kidding.
> 
> That's about a year old.
> 
> ...


 
To bad I don't have a web cam here,


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oooh that means littleman is in the running too!!!!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I'm kidding.
> 
> That's about a year old.
> 
> ...


 

 How young????


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> How young????




his age determines your jail sentence. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> his age determines your jail sentence. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

24


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> 24


 

aged to perfection, :greenpbl:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> aged to perfection, :greenpbl:




just like a stinky cheese. :lmao:


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> aged to perfection, :greenpbl:


 
How old are YOU?

I bet you're a 40 yr old fat man aren't you?

Gettin me all worked up and shizz.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> How old are YOU?
> 
> I bet you're a 40 yr old fat man aren't you?
> 
> Gettin me all worked up and shizz.



cuddly in the winter, and shade in the summer... :hail:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm in my early 30's and defintley not a fat man......


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I'm in my early 30's and defintley not a fat man......


 
That's kinda hot, if you're actually hot.

I've never been with an older woman.

Well...not that old anyway.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> That's kinda hot, if you're actually hot.
> 
> I've never been with an older woman.
> 
> Well...not that old anyway.


 
I'm not Angelina Jolie but I have no problem picking up.....


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2005)

You two enjoy your weekend together.  

Have fun, all - I'm off early today! woo hoo!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I'm not Angelina Jolie but I have no problem picking up.....




picking up what? bricks? a box of kittens!! i hate it when people dont finish their sentences!!!!


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I'm not Angelina Jolie but I have no problem picking up.....


 
So then why use the internet?

Go to the bar and find a nice young stud to service your engine. I can imagine you need an oil change about now.



Dissss!! haha...As you can tell I'm very mature for my age.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> So then why use the internet?
> 
> Go to the bar and find a nice young stud to service your engine. I can imagine you need an oil change about now.
> 
> ...


 
well , I came here to keep me occupied during the day because my job is so friggin boring....as far as an oil change, I'm lubricated just fine,


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> well , I came here to keep me occupied during the day because my job is so friggin boring....as far as an oil change, I'm lubricated just fine,


 
Whooooaaaaa!

That's way to much information especially when some of us are eating!uke-rig:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> well , I came here to keep me occupied during the day because my job is so friggin boring....as far as an oil change, I'm lubricated just fine,




 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## doenoe (Oct 14, 2005)

ok.....nice
uhm............hows the weather today?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Whooooaaaaa!
> 
> That's way to much information especially when some of us are eating!uke-rig:


 
He started it.....


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

doenoe said:
			
		

> ok.....nice
> uhm............hows the weather today?


 
Actually, it's sucky....Waiting for Noah to show up in an ark.....


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> well , I came here to keep me occupied during the day because my job is so friggin boring....as far as an oil change, I'm lubricated just fine,


 
Ok tone it down a notch there lady.

We'll continue this conversation when you come up with a valid picture that has you holding a sign saying "I want to get baced".

Now, dry yourself of and get back to work.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Ok tone it down a notch there lady.
> 
> We'll continue this conversation when you come up with a valid picture that has you holding a sign saying "I want to get baced".
> 
> Now, dry yourself of and get back to work.




hahahaha...well said.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Ok tone it down a notch there lady.
> 
> We'll continue this conversation when you come up with a valid picture that has you holding a sign saying "I want to get baced".
> 
> Now, dry yourself of and get back to work.


 
:lmao: :lmao: I'll have to make a sign before I go out tonight....


----------



## doenoe (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: I'll have to make a sign before I go out tonight....




im sure bace will stay up a little later for that one!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im sure bace will stay up a little later for that one!


 
The bars here are open till 4, I might be out a while...girls night out!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

well have an amazing night and dont bring any wierdo's home.


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

I won't be seeing it till Saturday morning.

I'm going out for the night tonight!!! WOOOO!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> well have an amazing night and dont bring any wierdo's home.


 
Thank you, I have a golden rule that I never pick anything up in a bar.....you usually wind up leaving them there....Ironically, not that you can tell from today's conversation, I never go home with someone unless I know them a bit....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> He started it.....


 
First time I've seen Bace being the victim!


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

I feel very violated actually.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Well you did call her a Jackass!


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Well you did call her a Jackass!


 
Why is it that girls gravitate towards a$$holes like me?

I'm not even an a$$hole I just act like one to get chicks.

That's why I don't have a girlfriend, cause they all realize that deep down i'm a pu$$y.

I should write a book.

"How to get laid by a beautiful idiot and get dumped a week later" - By bace


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I feel very violated actually.


 
I didn't mean to make you feel like a piece of meat.....


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Why is it that girls gravitate towards a$$holes like me?
> 
> I'm not even an a$$hole I just act like one to get chicks.
> 
> ...


 
You speak up so you are heard, makes sense actually....


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

15 minutes to go and I'm outta here, Fridays go so slow....although I thank all of you for making my day brighter.....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Why is it that girls gravitate towards a$$holes like me?
> 
> I'm not even an a$$hole I just act like one to get chicks.
> 
> ...


 
I think it stems from the school playground where boys pull the hair of the girls they like!

It must mentally damage some of them!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 14, 2005)

well I hope everyone has an excellent weekend, Bace, PlasticSpanner, MDowdey have a great night!


----------



## bace (Oct 14, 2005)

You too.

Don't forget your sign.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

later.


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 14, 2005)

Peeks in ......

:scratch: 

:shock: ...... 

* sneaks back out *  

Wierdos :meh:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 14, 2005)

This thread has opend my eyes to women...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> This thread has opend my eyes to women...


 
I closed mine in the hope I'd wake up soon!


----------

